# A few battery graphs



## Alex (11/9/14)

http://dampfakkus.de/liste_akkus.php

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (11/9/14)

Thanks @Alex - just a side note: you need to click on the 2 column ( Bezeichnung) before it takes you to the graph.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/9/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @Alex - just a side note: you need to click on the 2 column ( Bezeichnung) before it takes you to the graph.


 
Thanks @johan, and you can also get detailed data when moving your mouse over the graph.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

